
Incorporation options with non US partners? - sanj

======
sanj
It seems like folks lean towards S-corps, which are limited to US citizens.
LLCs cause problems when looking for money, or even wanting to allocate
shares. C-corps are expensive. So, what can you do?

Create an S-Corp and give options (not shares) to a non-US shareholder?

Is there anything short of a C-corp?

------
sanj
Does the fact that LLCs do not have shares imply that each member will know
the ownership of every other partner?

Or is there a way to keep that private?

------
zkinion
C-corp is fine, don't worry about it.

Resident agent == US citizen or service. Any other officers/owners can be
offshore.

~~~
sanj
But a c-corp has poor tax implications. And has yearly (quarterly?) filings.
And is much more expensive to set up.

~~~
zkinion
They're not THAT expensive to start up. I'm sure theres ways to get an LLC or
S-corp out of being offshore. Probably the managing partner would be in the
US.

Here's some Nevada LLC forms:
<http://www.sos.state.nv.us/comm_rec/crforms/pdf/NRS86FormDomesticpk.pdf>

<http://www.sos.state.nv.us/comm_rec/crforms/pdf/NRS78Formpk.pdf>

Here's the important one: articles of domestication. It's the same with the
LLC. That's your ticket there! :)
<http://www.sos.state.nv.us/comm_rec/crforms/omni/NRS92ADomestication.pdf>

I'd read through those. Obviously, you will probably be incorporating in
another state. Nevada is the second most popular, to Delaware.

